# best SD card choice???



## spazmonkeyy (Feb 20, 2008)

what SD card does ya'll recommend and why?

and if I'm taking photos at the highest resolution
(3850xwhatever) how many photos would a 4GB
card give me?


----------



## Mesoam (Feb 21, 2008)

depends on your image size in megabytes


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a 4 gb sdhc and it holds over 400 shots when shooting in RAW at 12.1 mp


----------



## spazmonkeyy (Feb 23, 2008)

JimmyO said:


> I have a 4 gb sdhc and it holds over 400 shots when shooting in RAW at 12.1 mp



I was actually wondering about speed/transfer, what are the best SD card brands for that?


----------



## nismo (Feb 23, 2008)

ive had sandisk and PNY and they both are great i transfer speeds and everything else. i recommend both. but i tend to buy sandisk more because  have owned alot of their stuff. i recommend buying from this website as well

newegg.com


----------



## brileyphotog (Feb 23, 2008)

I've never really noticed that much of a difference between cards as far as transfer speeds. I have noticed differences using the same card in different cameras, leading me to believe that the camera might be more important.


----------

